# Photoshop Wheels



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

danielp23 said:


> Could anyone Photoshop some wheels on Cruze for me?


Not unless you post a pic of your Cruze[Or give us the color/trim of your Cruze] along with a pic, and the name of the rims in question.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

2011 1LT Silver Ice Cruze

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/1-17x7-5-Ruff-R354-5x105-5x114-3-5x4-5-40mm-Gloss-Black-Rim-Wheel-Inch-17-/00/s/OTM5WDEwMDU=/z/EecAAOxy0QtSCbpR/$(KGrHqJ,!lgFH5tvneM6BSCbpQs0rw~~60_57.JPG

*17x7.5 Ruff R354 5x105 5x114.3 5x4.5 +40mm Gloss Black Rim Wheel Inch 17"*


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Wheels:









Wheels and Lowered:









Now that I look at it, I'm pretty sure I ended up making the rims closer to what an 18" rim should be, so just imagine a little more tire. Not a bad rim to be honest, the 5 spoke goes well on our car.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Wow! thanks! The only thing I would do to the rim is black out the red trim on the outer part of the rim. Would you mind doing these too.. 

17 Inch Wheels/17 Inch Rims Raceline Wheels 195 Black Rim With Red Stripe By Raceline Wheels for your 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE ECO - Starting from $120.00 with 5 SPOKE, Free Shipping and Free Warranty - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wh

17 Inch Wheels/17 Inch Rims Sacchi Wheels S2 Hypersilver Rim By Sacchi Wheels for your 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE ECO - Starting from $125.00 with 5 SPOKE, Free Shipping and Free Warranty - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wheel and Tire


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

danielp23 said:


> Wow! thanks! The only thing I would do to the rim is black out the red trim on the outer part of the rim. Would you mind doing these too..
> 
> 17 Inch Wheels/17 Inch Rims Raceline Wheels 195 Black Rim With Red Stripe By Raceline Wheels for your 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE ECO - Starting from $120.00 with 5 SPOKE, Free Shipping and Free Warranty - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wh
> 
> 17 Inch Wheels/17 Inch Rims Sacchi Wheels S2 Hypersilver Rim By Sacchi Wheels for your 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE ECO - Starting from $125.00 with 5 SPOKE, Free Shipping and Free Warranty - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wheel and Tire


The Raceline wheels would look better with the curved spokes, while the Sacchi wheels are Chromed out and would look sort of donk to be honest. However, if you're looking at the curved double 5 spoke wheel, why not go with the stock LTZ rims?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The Raceline wheels would look better with the curved spokes, while the Sacchi wheels are Chromed out and would look sort of donk to be honest. However, if you're looking at the curved double 5 spoke wheel, why not go with the stock LTZ rims?


Well I really want the stock LTZ rims but I haven't found any on eBay, Craigslist, or here for a reasonable price, so that's why I was I looking at some similar style aftermarket wheels.


----------

